# Safeguard for pregnant... Ivomec Plus for other does?



## TGreenhut (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello!

I am in the process of purchasing a wormer for my goats. I have one pregnant doe and three does that are not pregnant. I have safeguard for my pregnant doe, but I am not sure what to get for my other three. I wanted to use Ivomec Plus for the three, but the bottle says the wormer is only for cattle. I thought you could use Ivomec Plus on goats, can't you? If not what should I use?

Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

The medications that are labeled specifically for goats are very few.  Most farmers use medications extra label (or off label)...though legally this requires that you work with a vet to determine what is appropriate.

Many here do use the Ivomec for their goats.

The only dewormer that I do not use during pregnancy of my does is Valbazen.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> The medications that are labeled specifically for goats are very few.  Most farmers use medications extra label (or off label)...though legally this requires that you work with a vet to determine what is appropriate.
> 
> Many here do use the Ivomec for their goats.
> 
> The only dewormer that I do not use during pregnancy of my does is Valbazen.


We use the Ivomec on everyone.  We also use Valbazen, but NOT on pregnant does.


----------



## sunny (Dec 26, 2011)

I use Ivomec Plus for my goats. I use it at 1cc. per 33 lbs. Orally. I do the pregnant girls with it at 100 days bred. It has never caused a problem here that late in pregnancy. Safeguard here is only for treating Giardia or tapeworms.


----------



## TGreenhut (Dec 26, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just regular Ivomec, not Ivomec Plus?


----------



## poorboys (Dec 26, 2011)

I use the ivermec plus when de-worming, the regular ivermec when treating for lice, mites, other problems.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2011)

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> lilhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just use the regular Ivomec injectable.  My TSC did not have the Ivomec Plus, but now carry it so will use it after this bottle is empty.  Ivomec works well here, but the plus is better.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Dec 27, 2011)

Safeguard is really only good for tapes... and even then not excellent anymore as most people are noticing it is loosing it's effectiveness in many areas due to overuse. 

I use mainly cydectin pour on, given orally at a rate of 1cc per 22lbs.  Ivermec plus I use 1x per year or when I notice a 'dry cough' in any of the animals... 1cc per 33lbs. 

I always try not to worm goats AT ALL during pregnancy. I try not to do much of anything to them during pregnancy. That means copper bolus/BoSe, worming if necessary pre-breeding. All does get wormed the day or the day after they kid, as well.  

Of course, ALWAYS fecal to see what worms you're dealing with and to see if the worming was effective.


----------



## TGreenhut (Dec 30, 2011)

If I'm going to worm my pregnant goat (she really needs it because I just bought her and I don't think her previous owners took very good care of her....) is Ivomec _*Plus*_ safe to use on her?


----------



## sunny (Dec 30, 2011)

Ivomec Plus is safe at 100 days pregnant so, a little more than 3 months along. I do my pregnant does with it at this time every year.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 31, 2011)

sunny said:
			
		

> Ivomec Plus is safe at 100 days pregnant so, a little more than 3 months along. I do my pregnant does with it at this time every year.


Before or after 100 days? I am definitely curious to know, since there is so much to learn about medications.


----------



## TGreenhut (Dec 31, 2011)

Is the Ivomec Plus *injectable* OK to give to goats *orally*?


----------



## sunny (Dec 31, 2011)

After 100 days. See, 100 days pregnant is a milestone here. At that time, 100 days after they've been bred, they get their Ivomec Plus, their booster shots, their bo.se shot, their hooves well trimed, they get dried off (milkers) and a good going over. This is when the kids start growing really fast. I want the doe in the best shape possible so that the kids don't take too much out of her. I also don't want heavy bred does balancing on three legs for hoof trimming so I care for that before she gets huge.

 Two weeks before she's due, she gets another bo.se, her copper bolus, her dairy clip, etc.


----------

